# FR: aimer (à/de) + infinitif



## pumkin

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut donner une explication quand on utilise "aimer à + infinitif" 
J'ai toujours appris que les verbes de desirs -- vouloir, desirer, aimer, etc ne prennent pas de preposition. Je veux savoir -- et non a savoir -- quand et si possible pourquoi on dit qq fois aimer à plus infinitif. merci d'avance!


----------



## Rory Melough

you NEVER follow *aimer* with *à + INF*..... ! 

EVER ! 

What's the sentence?


----------



## lilou.moi

La seule expression qui me vient à l'esprit utilisant aimer à + infinitif est "aimer à mourir" (je l'aime à mourir). Dans ce cas tu n'aimes pas mourir, tu exprimes une quantité (je l'aime tellement que je pourrais en mourir)...Idem pour aimer à en crever (très familier!!!)
en gros aimer à + infinitif= "quantité" mais sinon  on aime faire quelque chose, jamais à faire quelque chose.....
bonne journée


----------



## Rory Melough

This context is different - I think "mourir" works more as a noun here. ie I love him to death.

Lilou you're very correct to suggest that this is an *amount*


----------



## Fred_C

Vampire Rockstar said:


> you NEVER follow *aimer* with *à + INF*..... !



No, actually you can.
Is is just old-fashioned.
There is a (not very polite) song that goes like this :
"Elle aime à rire, elle aime à boire, elle aime à chanter comme nous..."

There is also a poem like this :
"Que j'aime *à* faire apprendre un nombre utile aux sages,
Immortel Archimède, artiste astucieux..."
This one is funny, if you count the letters in each word, you will have:
3, 1, 4, 1, 5, 9, 2, 6, 5, 3, 5, 8, 9, 7, 9... the digits of pi !


----------



## lilou.moi

Thank you vampire rockstar!!! 
But in fact Fred c is right and I was totally wrong...You can say aimer à + infinitif if you want to speak literary French (j'aime à croire que tout cela vous sera fort utile, j'aime à penser que je connais les règles de grammaire...) but it is not very used in daily life....
Sorry


----------



## Montaigne

[…]
Might help you remember (learn?) that "aimer à croire, aimer à penser" are good french
(I hope, I would like).
-Il aime à lire. (François Mauriac, Pharisienne III).
-S'il aimait à avoir du monde à Réveillon....(Proust, in Jean Santeuil).


----------



## pumkin

Oh, mon Dieu -- c'est complique!  Pour en finir, est-ce que l'on peut dire que dans la language de tous les jours on ne dirait pas aimer a + infinitif -- et si on veut etre poetique, litteraire, pretentieux on sert de ca?  Merci!!


----------



## enoo

Exactement 

(Et sinon, pour lilou.moi, on n'aime pas "à mourir", mais "à *en* mourir", normalement. )


----------



## Montaigne

"Aimer à" n'est ni littéraire ni poétique, et bien entendu pas prétentieux, seulement du français correct et courant.


----------



## pumkin

Cher Montaigne,

Alors je suis vraiment paumee....je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans la langue parlee. Comment est-ce que je dois m'en servir. Ou est=ce une question de style et de choix. merci!


----------



## Montaigne

"Aimer à croire, aimer à penser" sont des expressions figées dont le sens est différent de"aimer croire, aimer penser".
J'aime à flâner dans Central Park est plus littéraire que j'aime flâner dans CP mais équivalent (et pas prétentieux!).


----------



## Donaldos

A l'oral et au quotidien je pense que la forme sans *à* est largement dominante (et par conséquent d'usage plus courant) tandis qu'*aimer à*, sans être rare est plus recherchée et d'un niveau plus soutenu et peut par conséquent être effectivement jugée prétentieuse mais il s'agit d'une perception personnelle qui dépend largement de chacun ainsi que du contexte dans lequel on utilise cette tournure.

_J'aime à mater les meufs dans la rue._ (Poète anonyme du XXIe s.)


----------



## berndf

Dans le dictionnaire de l’académie française, « aimer à » est mentionné comme étant « D'un emploi littéraire ». L’utilisation sans qualification (c'est-à-dire « normale ») est sans « à ».

En outre, « aimer de » est aussi mentionné comme « vieux ».


----------



## sxyzm

Quand on dit:

" 	J'aime dessiner, écrire, lire, écouter la musique, nager, cuisiner, aprendre les langues..."

Does it sound better if you say "et d'aprendre"? 

Like this: "J'aime dessiner, écrire, lire, écouter la musique, nager, cuisiner, et d'aprendre les langues..."


----------



## Valdensis

No, it doesn't. Like the other verbs (dessiner, écrire,...), you cannot write "j'aime d'apprendre les langues". You must let "... cuisiner et apprendre les langues".

Note: écouter de la musique. 
Note 2: apprendre


----------



## kait2828

How do you know whether to use "a" or "de" with infinitives?

J'aime a savoir.
J'aime de savoir.

J'aimerai a savoir.
J'aimerai de savoir.

Does it depend on the first verb or the infinitive verb? I can never decide! Help! Please!


----------



## Maître Capello

In your examples you shouldn't use any preposition:

_J'aime savoir.
J'aimerais savoir._

The right preposition – or absence thereof – depends on the main verb but I'm afraid there is no rule: you have to learn the various verb constructions.


----------



## Klatremus

I don't know french (although I'm trying to learn), so I can't tell if it is good or not, but maybe this can be useful?
http://french.about.com/library/prepositions/bl_prep_a_vs_de.htm


----------



## калина

The site has a complete listing of verbs that are followed by prepositions: http://french.about.com/library/prepositions/bl_prep_verbs.htm 

No way around it, I'm afraid. You just have to learn them. There is also a list of verbs that are never followed by a preposition when used with another verb in the infinitive. "Aimer" is one of them (ie - J'aime savoir):

http://french.about.com/library/prepositions/bl_prep_noprep.htm


----------



## dll1

So for example, I liked going to all the matches
"j’aimais aller aux tous les matchs"

[…]

When do I use
aimer + à + infinitive
aimer + de + inf.
aimer + inf.


----------



## Michelvar

We never use "aimer à + inf" or "aimer de + inf". 

(well, we can use "aimer à+inf", but in very literary sentences, nothing to do with your question.)


----------



## Maître Capello

As mentioned by berndf, in literary French it is also possible to say _aimer de_. See also TLFi s.v. _aimer_ (§ II, B, 2, b):


> *Aimer de...*− _Littéraire_ : 123.  ... il avait suspendu, sur le mur de son cabinet, tout contre le miroir  et à hauteur de regard, un fort beau portrait du poète, devant lequel  il *aimait de* tomber en rêverie. G. Duhamel, _Chronique des Pasquier,_ Suzanne et les jeunes hommes, 1941, p. 20.



Anyway, in everyday language, we don't use any preposition.


----------

